# Ever wanted to name a cross?



## littlefrog (Nov 6, 2006)

Name me: (Paph. fowlei x parishii)







OK, here is the deal. Heather says I can contribute the proceeds of this little game to the forum, so that is how it will work. The rules:

1. You can name this cross whatever you want, subject to the RHS naming conventions. 
2. You may not name it after me or my business (hey, I have plenty of my own registrations, use a little creativity, people).
3. High bid wins. Bidding closes next Monday, unless we don't feel like stopping... Go ahead and bid in this thread, and propose your name in the post so we can all have a little fun.
4. If you win, pay Heather the whole amount. I will donate the cost of registration, fill out the forms, and submit the registration for you.

Of course if the RHS has already accepted a registration for this grex (why anybody else would have made this cross is beyond me) by the time I submit it, we will have to start over with another grex... I'm sure I'll find something.


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2006)

Rob, that's extremely generous of you! 

I will start things off with the one we came up with earlier, just cause I found it amusing. 

$10 
'Parish the Thought'

(no offense - this new one is really much nicer!)
Bid early and often, my fellow members!


----------



## gore42 (Nov 6, 2006)

That would be really cool... especially with Christmas coming up, maybe I'll have to get this as a gift for someone. My grandparents have been great benefactors... I bet that they'd love to have an orchid named after them. Of course, I'd have to buy some seedlings, too.

This just means that I'm going to have to out-snipe Marco 

I really would like to register one of my Own crosses first, though...

- Matthew


----------



## ScottMcC (Nov 6, 2006)

Rob, are you giving the plant to the winner???? Or are you keeping it for yourself?

I'm still thinking of a name...but I'd be more inclined to bid if I get a plant out of it too.


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2006)

All you Matt you need to duke that one out with the other bidders. I'm broke till next paycheck. Anyway, if I was to name id name it something silly like "yomomma" or "who's you're daddy?"


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 7, 2006)

$11

Paphiopedilum Wossner Parishfowl


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2006)

lol @ zach


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 7, 2006)

$11.50

Paphiopedilum Wossner Fowlishii


----------



## Heather (Nov 7, 2006)

John, I think latin is forbidden now for hybrids? Sorry...(that's really awful too!)


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 7, 2006)

$12

Heather


:evil:


----------



## Heather (Nov 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> $12
> 
> Heather
> 
> ...




Oh good heavens...


----------



## lienluu (Nov 7, 2006)

$15 

Oh Good Heavens


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 7, 2006)

ScottMcC said:


> Rob, are you giving the plant to the winner???? Or are you keeping it for yourself?
> 
> I'm still thinking of a name...but I'd be more inclined to bid if I get a plant out of it too.


 Excellent idea. I will give the pictured plant to the winner of the 'auction'. I may have a few more of them (one more, anyway) somewhere, but not a whole lot.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2006)

$15.50
Shill Bid


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 7, 2006)

Paph. Shill Bid... I like that. *grin*


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2006)

Feathered Flock

Sorry -- the pun is not worth a bid...


----------



## Stoneledge (Nov 7, 2006)

$20.00
Paph. Pluto's Revenge

It does look like a little purple extraterrestrial doesn't it  .

(I was toying with Paph. Paris Peafowl oke: )


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2006)

$20.50
Shill Bid


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2006)

$50

George W. Bush


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm... I'm not sure we can do that. As tempting as it is. Let me check the RHS website...


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2006)

Mark said:


> $50
> 
> George W. Bush



I knew Shill Bid would jack the price up! :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Nov 7, 2006)

Whew! Mark!!!
I hope this doesn't backfire on us all...


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather said:


> Whew! Mark!!!
> I hope this doesn't backfire on us all...



Can't fool me, I've been to a lot of auctions!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2006)

Mark said:


> $50
> 
> George W. Bush


That would be absolutely disgusting. I thought we were supposed to be creative.

Rob, I hope you have the right to accept or reject bids.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 7, 2006)

George W. Bush is in the lead...


----------



## gore42 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that George W. would be fitting, as long as the first bloom is the model 

No, not really.

- Matt


----------



## ScottMcC (Nov 8, 2006)

My wife took a quick look at this contest and started spewing obscenities as the suggested name, mainly because she thinks it'd be funny to have Paph [email protected]#[email protected]#^! !#@$!#@$!#$.

So in honor of that, I think it should be Paph Tourette Syndrome. I'll give you a dollar if you name it that.


----------



## Heather (Nov 8, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> That would be absolutely disgusting. I thought we were supposed to be creative.
> 
> Rob, I hope you have the right to accept or reject bids.



Oh come on, it is clearly an attempt at biding up the auction....


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm more concerned that somebody in the press would pick up the GWB name and think that I was attempting some sort of honor. My personal politics aside (I think he is doing about a good a job as any woody perennial could, with about the same level of creativity), it really isn't a 'presidential' flower. 

I'll bid $51 for "Iraqi Freedom". Next!


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2006)

:arrr:


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 8, 2006)

Paph Foul Parish $65


----------



## Heather (Nov 8, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Paph Foul Parish $65



Allright! back on track!


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 8, 2006)

Fowl Parish, maybe? Or Fowl perish... *grin* that makes me hungry, actually.


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2006)

Just bumping this up since we're getting near the closing date. Keep those bids a-comin'!


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 12, 2006)

65.50

No Fair No Fowl


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

Rob, someone was asking me how many growths the plant has, and when exactly does the auction end?


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't recall how many growths it has (I'm about 35 miles from the greenhouse to check..). More than one.

I think we will make this thing end at 9am tomorrow (EST). Get your last bids in. It all goes to the forum maintenance fund.


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 14, 2006)

66.00 ---To name it: Mem.Walter Stewart


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 14, 2006)

$75 Fowl Parish


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 14, 2006)

76 Mem Walter Stewart


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry, I just got back now from a trip with my department chair... Can't really say no to that.

Looks like Fowl Parish gets it, unless Jane and Greenpaph come to an arrangement (consult amongst yourselves, this isn't E-bay).

This was fun, lets do it again sometime soon.


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 14, 2006)

I just wanted everyone to know that Peter won this fair & square but he has so generously given this up to me & for that I'm most pleased.Thank You Peter!!!!
I wanted to name this Mem. Walter Stewart in honour of my best friend's husband who died 2 yrs ago.He was a Canadian Writer-mostly political.My friend's birthday is Nov. 29 & I wanted to do this for her.We have been friends ever since she moved to my hometown 62 yrs ago (1944).An interesting point is that when we would go up to visit, we had to go through a little place called Fowler's Corner so it seemed so fitting that this was the cross to be named for him.
Hat's Off to Peter for being so generous to me.I can't thank him enough!


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks to you both! 
I am thrilled with the outcome. 

Peter- you are most generous, and Jane as well. It's a great story, and it is these sorts of names that I really love and appreciate. It is nice to know the background and not just be something mundane. 

Thank you, of course, for your support, everyone!!!!

( and I am SO glad 'Heather' didn't win it!) :rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 14, 2006)

Now that's some good sportsmanship right there!

Is this your friend's husband:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Stewart_(journalist)
?


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow...interesting sounding guy, if that's him! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Stewart_(journalist)

(I had trouble w/ Z's link...)

My family has ties to Ontario as well. A couple of my great great relatives on my mom's side founded Scarborough, the town the Barenaked Ladies are from, actually. My dad's family is from Halifax, NS.

Stewart is a good Scottish name!


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 14, 2006)

That's him Kentuckiense! Thanks for showing me the bio.Heather I too had trouble figuring it out until I just put Walter Stewart in the search part-not journalist.He was of Scottish heritage alright with his kilts to prove it !!


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

L I Jane said:


> He was of Scottish heritage alright with his kilts to prove it !!



I have a couple of those myself! 

Lest it be thought I am of Irish descent....
My family is actually MacDonald, but we spell it with the 'c' with the line under it which serves as basically an apostrophy... (in other words, the '-' under the raised 'C' stands for the missing 'A'.) My aunts spell their last names MacDonald though and we pronounce our name spelled 'McDonald' as 'MacDonald'. Could that be a bit more confusing? I am kind of into my name, since my father died, it is very Scottish, and so was he. I would like it to continue on.... 

Oh, one more thing....Heather is 'Erica' in Gaelic.


----------



## Mark (Nov 14, 2006)

Crivens! Ye could nae done better! I like it so much better than the parents' name combos. And frankly, I like the looks of the flower too! 

And while I may have your attention, Jane: the Phrag lindleyanum you so kindly gave me four years ago when I was such a beginner just dropped it's last bloom on the current spike. It's had seven since last June and every time I look at it I remember and appreciate your generosity.  Thanks again!


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Dec 17, 2006)

I would have done a Mem naming also: Mem Hanke Dietrich Feil. He is my patriarchal grandfather. I never knew my matriarchal grandfather.

I spent quite a bit of time with him as I was growing up. He was an EXTREMELY hard working man and a very tough life. He worked for a local dairyman all the time I knew him. His job was to tend the calves and heifers on a satellite ranch. I would spend a week or two each summer helping him plus several other weekends. He also loved putting in a garden and raised chickens for eggs. One of the things I remember is how my grandmother used a HUGE crock filled with water to store the eggs.

The one thing I wanted to do for him before he died was to let him hold one of my children. I was in school for the military when he passed on. Alas, this was before I got married.

Anyway, wish I would have been a part of this great group back then so I could participate.


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

IdahoOrchid said:


> One of the things I remember is how my grandmother used a HUGE crock filled with water to store the eggs.



Hi~and welcome to the forum! 
Just a quick question - did they have refrigeration? That's an interesting technique to keeping eggs cold so I wondered if there was another reason for her keeping them in a crock of water if they had a refrigerator. I work at a Culinary history museum and we are always talking to visitors about how people lived before refrigeration, and I would like to include your grandmother's egg technique in my talks in the future.


----------

